# Wheels



## zuma (Jul 30, 2006)

Ok guys help me out on this one. i am looking at different options for summer rims since I am keeping the 17's for winter. Anyone seens any pics of an ar with RS6 (5spoke) rims on? I prefer the look of the RS6 wheel to the RS4 9 Spoke. Any help would be appreciated. 
I checked out Tire Rack - doesnt have the RS6 wheel as an option. I did a search on here and couldnt find anything so far. 
I would like to see what it looks like on the ar
Thanx 
gerhard


----------

